# [Q] [OMFGB/CM7/ASOP] Tethering and Native Hotspot



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

I was wondering if Verizon bills you for tethering using the mobile hotspots app built into the OS. I usually use Wireless Tether but lately I see the native app launching in addition to Wireless Tether. Thanks.

Sent from my OMFGB Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

No they do not. As long as you are using the native, built in ROM tethering app. You will only get billed if you use VZW's tethering app.


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

"cam30era said:


> No they do not. As long as you are using the native, built in ROM tethering app. You will only get billed if you use VZW's tethering app.


Awesome! Thanks for the response.

Sent from my OMFGB Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------

